# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My dad tried to kill me last night (in my dream)

## bassairmoon

I'm not quite sure why I'm even posting about this, apart from the fact it's been freaking me out all day  ::?: , but here goes.

*About me:* I'm seventeen years old. A girl. My dad and I are really quite close and I trust him implicitly. We have this thing where we get into slapping/flicking/poking/attacking contests, but never really hurt each other, yaknow? My mom doesn't approve but that's life. 

Every now and again, I do something wrong (in my dad's eyes, not always in me and my mom's eyes) and my dad gets really mad. He shouts, he rages, he gets really, really pissed, but throughout all that, I never, ever, _ever_ think he'll hurt me physically. He doesn't even throw things at me (although he did throw his headphones (big bulky things) down once and they rebounded and ALMOST hit me).

I don't remember everything about the dream, mostly because I've been trying to forget it all day. Last night, I was going to start my dream journal 2.0 today, with the plan to write directly into that (I'm rubbish at keeping notepad journals, so I thought I could do it on my Blackberry every morning onto here) and start it off with this dream. Yeah... decided this would be the worst thing to start off with, so I didn't. But I guess I will now, as I'm going to write it down here. I'll stop babbling like a nervous git.

*The dream: (in blue)* I'm in my kitchen, angry and upset. My dad and I... we're yelling at each other for something. I've done something he thinks is wrong. Mom's upset too, but I'm barely paying any attention to her, only to my dad and how pissed he is. 

I'm not sure what we're yelling about, but we're both getting madder and madder and madder... And then my dad lashes out. He grabs my throat with his hand (big, big hands, which is strange because my dad's hands aren't _that_ big) and starts to squeeze. I can still remember feeling his hand closing in around my throat. It was so real. And I was suddenly terrified. 

He stops yelling now, but he's still squeezing, and I'm choking and I can't breathe. He tells me off, quietly, and angrily. Mom's gone now. I don't know where she went. 

Next thing, I'm in my bedroom, and my dad comes in. He says he wants to talk to me, but he doesn't look much like he's repenting, more like he wants round two. I tell him sure, and that he should sit on my bed. When he tries to close the door, I ask him not to. I want it left open. 

He sits down on my bed on the side closest to the window, and we start talking. I barely remember what we're saying. Then, when he gets angry again, he reaches out, puts his hand on my throat and says something about what he's doing. I ask if he's going to strangle me or something, completely terrified at this point and he says, "No. You're lucky I don't just break your neck."

Then I woke up. The terror stayed with me for at least ten minutes after that and I spent the rest of the day being weird around my dad. I made some comment about my brain dying, causing me to forget what I was doing and, in his usual joking manner, he raised his hand and said, "Maybe I should smack it back to life!" and laughed, but I just felt sick instantly, even though this is something we just do around each other and I *know he'd never hurt me*. I can't stress this enough.

But this dream has stayed with me so much. It's horrible. I still trust him, I'm just having vile flashbacks and when he touched my neck to kiss me on the cheek to say goodnight, I had to try so hard not to move away. 

For the record, I haven't been watching anything all that violent  recently, I haven't been writing anything all that violent (I write.  It's what I do.), I haven't seen anything with child abuse or anything  like that... But, anyway, I'm hoping this is just temporary insanity and it'll be gone by tomorrow, but, can anyone tell me, maybe, why I dreamt this horrible thing? :/

----------


## BigFan

> I'm not quite sure why I'm even posting about this, apart from the fact 
> ....
> For the record, I haven't been watching anything all that violent  recently, I haven't been writing anything all that violent (I write.  It's what I do.), I haven't seen anything with child abuse or anything  like that... But, anyway, I'm hoping this is just temporary insanity and it'll be gone by tomorrow, but, can anyone tell me, maybe, why I dreamt this horrible thing? :/



Dreams can be pretty weird and this is the perfect example. I wouldn't worry about it. Just remind yourself that it was a dream and forget about it. I had a very odd dream last night which I would prefer not to talk about but I remind myself it's a dream everytime it comes to mind  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

In my opinion dreams can be a way to deal with possible life scenarios. (Its a popular theory) Maybe deep down you are afraid that some day our dad might hit you. And the dream helps you plan out what you would do.

----------


## deathxel

My dad is also violent by nature and i often dream about him being violent. I personally believe its just my subconscious playing out scenarios that i fear.

----------


## Loaf

I had an FA, where my mother would run at me with an axe screaming loudly and aggressively trying to murder me if I moved or made a single sound.

----------


## Amoeba

> Every now and again, I do something wrong (in my dad's eyes, not always in me and my mom's eyes) and my dad gets really mad. He shouts, he rages, he gets really, really pissed, but throughout all that, I never, ever, _ever_ think he'll hurt me physically. He doesn't even throw things at me (although he did throw his headphones (big bulky things) down once and they rebounded and ALMOST hit me).



Sometimes we don't realise how much things like this can affect us on the inside. We may feel like they'll never hurt us, but they're projecting angry, aggressive and violent energy and it's a bit unnatural for us to not feel unsafe around someone like that - even if we know they're harmless and loving most of the time. If it happens often, it wouldn't surprise me if an underlying worry in the back of your mind was that he could some day physically hurt you, even if in your conscious mind that's an impossibility.

Don't feel bad about it. My best guess it's just your animal fight or flight instincts kicking in. I have had a similar time with my parents. They were loving and caring, but a little jokey and inconsistent. And when they got angry they threw tantrums like children. They never hurt me (well, except a couple of times but it was never hard, usually just a slap) and I was never consciously scared. But subconsciously I was terrified, adrenaline pumping to the max. If they came too close or reached for me I'd run or swat them away like they were a wasp about to sting. But they never did sting. It was just an animalistic response to perceived danger, nothing more.

It might be because he can have these bursts of anger that you had this dream. I don't know for certain of course because I'm not you, but it seems to tie in. As I said, you don't have to consciously think he might hurt you. Your animal instincts can do that for you.

----------


## Amoeba

> Every now and again, I do something wrong (in my dad's eyes, not always in me and my mom's eyes) and my dad gets really mad. He shouts, he rages, he gets really, really pissed, but throughout all that, I never, ever, _ever_ think he'll hurt me physically. He doesn't even throw things at me (although he did throw his headphones (big bulky things) down once and they rebounded and ALMOST hit me).



Sometimes we don't realise how much things like this can affect us on the inside. We may feel like they'll never hurt us, but they're projecting angry, aggressive and violent energy and it's a bit unnatural for us to not feel unsafe around someone like that - even if we know they're harmless and loving most of the time. If it happens often, it wouldn't surprise me if an underlying worry in the back of your mind was that he could some day physically hurt you, even if in your conscious mind that's an impossibility.

Don't feel bad about it. My best guess it's just your animal fight or flight instincts kicking in. I have had a similar time with my parents. They were loving and caring, but a little jokey and inconsistent. And when they got angry they threw tantrums like children. They never hurt me (well, except a couple of times but it was never hard, usually just a slap) and I was never consciously scared. But subconsciously I was terrified, adrenaline pumping to the max. If they came too close or reached for me I'd run or swat them away like they were a wasp about to sting. But they never did sting. It was just an animalistic response to perceived danger, nothing more.

It might be because he can have these bursts of anger that you had this dream. I don't know for certain of course because I'm not you, but it seems to tie in. As I said, you don't have to consciously think he might hurt you. Your animal instincts can do that for you.

----------


## bassairmoon

Thank you, everyone, for making me feel a lot better about my dream. I'm feeling better now, a couple of days on, and less freaked out  :smiley:  

My subconscious is a weird place, but I'll live.  :smiley:

----------


## Philosopher8659

If dreams are produced from your own mind, you are in conflict, however if dreams do in fact come from without, then I do not think you would have had this dream if you were a hopeless case. 

There are either standards of behavior and thought, or there is not. There is more to this dream than you realize. I would consider it very carefully.

An environmental acquisition system of a living organism must abtain something from the environment, process that which it has acquired for a product that maintains and promotes the life of the organism. 

One may understand the above or not. One may see it as the standard for virtue or not.

I would say that something is trying to get you to take more responsibility in saving your own life, which obviously means you are capable of it.

----------

